# Mr Clutch



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi On my Peugeot Autosleeper Boxer 2.0i Petrol Executive I am (I think) experienceing some Clutch Slip in 5th gear. No problems in any of the other gears, and changing up and down no problem. No judder on take off either. Has anyone else had similar problems. If I have to have it replaced has anyone, used the Mr Clutch company, and if so, any comments please. Cheers Andy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The one in Canterbury is doing a good trade in camper repairs as they have high doors to get them in and 2 main dealers have left the area, can not vouch for the work.
I had some done in Mr Clutch but by an independent fitter.

Andy


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*mr clutch*

we had a clutch fitted by an indipendent garage who were 100 pound cheaper than mr clutch who are a franchise


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Mr Clutch ripped me off!!

Called me to say that the something needed to be re-skimmed!
another £50 said be ready in an hour?

Funny as when he called my mobile I ws in the Cafe accross the road and as far as I could tell the car did not move from were it was before the call to were it was when I picked it up. I was a bit stupid then and paid up. today I would have kicked up a fuss.

Brian


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

inkey-2008 said:


> The one in Canterbury is doing a good trade in camper repairs as they have high doors to get them in and 2 main dealers have left the area, can not vouch for the work.
> Andy


Some time ago a friend of mine took his car to Mr Clutch in Canterbury after which he warned me not to use them. That was sometime ago so I don't know if there has been any change in the staff there and if there has been any improvement in the workmanship.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I would have thought clutch slip would be apparent in 3rd and 4th as well as top gear.
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Yes I agree with the above. You could always try the drastic test which used to be used by garages but I am not necessarily recommending it. You do this entirely at your own risk. The decision is yours and yours alone.

Make sure there are no obstructions in front of you. Put the vehicle in first gear, apply the handbrake, rev to about 3000 and then try to move off with the handbrake still applied. If there is a problem with the clutch you will hear it slipping. If the vehicle try's to move forward with the handbrake still applied the clutch should be OK. 

Personally I would get it checked out by a main dealer although I have done the above many times when I worked in the motor industry.


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

The normal test for a clutch is to put the vehicle in 3rd gear and give the engine some mild revs (about 1800) and drop the clutch instantly. If the engine stalls the clutch is OK but if it moves off slipping a bit then bites it's on its way out. This is the test car traders use when assessing a potential purchase and more or less gives a good indication. Don't forget that clutches can sometimes slip if not used for a long time or if they've been overheated and they then 'come back' over the next 1000 or so miles and are perfectly OK. This is because the lining gets polished and loses a bit of it's grip but then wears in again... This happened a lot on both of my 2.8 JTD Ducatos where they'd always slip after the winter lay up or if I gave them too much welly reversing up a hill or whatever but they've always stopped slipping after a bit of careful driving subsequently.

Regarding Mr Clutch I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole. They employ half-wits who're 'supervised' by trained mechanics but the work quality in two cases I've seen was awful. My friend got his 2.5 Ducato clutch done at the Swindon Mr Clutch and it was so bad he actually had to get it changed again whilst in Holland and ended up 800 euros out of pocket. It turned out they'd actually put the wrong clutch kit in and managed to get it to fit by grinding down bolts on the release bearing even though it was the wrong size to engage the spring plate properly and subsequently destroyed itself in use. It was such a bodge it only lasted a couple of thousand miles. Of course when he phoned them they told him he had to bring it back for 'assessment' but as he was in Holland and could barely drive it as he couldn't disengage it he had no option but to bite the bullet and get one fitted there at great expense. He kept the bodged up bits and confronted them in Swindon when he got back to the UK but he was essentially told to bugger off.

As the large majority of the cost of replacing a clutch is labour I'd get it done by someone competant even if it costs a hundred quid more. Mr Clutch, at least in Swindon, define the word 'Cowboys'...

Regards, Mark


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Guys Thank you all very much for your input and advice. Immediately after purchasing the van I checked the oil and there was about a 3/4 of litre over the Max, so I drained some off, could this be a cause? I am off to Kessingland next week and will attempt join family at Southwold. Hope I dont have to make a sharp exit!!! Cheers Andy


----------

